# National Goat Expo!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

The National Goat Expo is being held in Bloomington Illinois this September. I will be there. You will see my farm sign, Cade's Lil Farm with a Mini Nubian and two Nigerians. Will anyone else be at NGE? 

I will also be at the Hoosier Classic, and the Hoosier Rut Fest. Anybody gonna be at one of those? 

So excited to be getting into showing! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

When and where is Hoosier Classic?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> When and where is Hoosier Classic?


Somewhere in Indiana.... Let me look......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

They dont have their 2014 schedule up yet....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I am going to the National Expo. Why not it is close to home.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am not going now… change in plans. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

